
Five reasons why Ruby made sense for our highly concurrent app (SuperIMAP) - RKlophaus
https://github.com/rustyio/super-imap#why-ruby
======
BuckRogers
Great post, very interesting. I am not a seasoned engineer like the OP but I
do like my Python and without having to learn the hard way, I have the same
conclusions laid out here. It's easy to get excited (I'm very interested in
Erlang myself), but there's a lot of practical matters.

I was left wondering, it was noted that 3 servers are used and another
language may only utilize 1. If Python was used, you could use PyPy and
possibly keep a "commodity language" like Ruby but get to keep it possibly
with the performance boost. I use PyPy for everything.

